# Attn Disabled Vets



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 27, 2017)

Attn Disabled Vets, 
We have received a donation of a full flint knapping set including all tools, hand made wooded tool box and several buckets of stones. The owner wants this set to go to a disable vet that would like to learn to flint knapp or who already can knapp. All he ask for is an arrow head you make. We also have some folks that will be glad to give you instructions on Knapping. There is a catch though, if after a few months you decide that flint knapping is not for you, he would like the set returned so someone else can use it. As long as you use it, it is yours to keep.  You will need to pick up in the Bethlehem GA area. Please let me know by message if you are interested and I will get you the contact info. 
A very kind donation!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow that is really one nice thing to do,,,,


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 28, 2017)

The donation has been accepted.


----------

